# URI Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Officer II*
University of Rhode Island 
in Kingston, RI

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/23/2021
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
Provide supervision to University Police Officer I and assigned lesser ranking public safety personnel. With a high degree of professionalism, promote public safety, enforce laws and University of Rhode Island Board of Trustees and University of Rhode Island regulations; effect arrests in accordance with provisions of federal, state, and local laws and ordinances; maintain order and security on premises within the legal jurisdiction, provide emergency medical services to the University community; protect life and property.
Learn more about our department, visit web.uri.edu/police. Our UPO II Brochure is available at https://web.uri.edu/police/files/URI-Police-UPOII-Brochure.pdf.
*Visit the URI jobs website at **https://jobs.uri.edu** to apply and view complete details for posting (SF01099).*
Please attach the following 3 (PDF) documents to your online Employment Application: (#1) Cover letter, (#2) Resume, which is to include the names and contact information of three professional references (as one complete doc), and (#3) “Other Document” – a copy of Valid Driver’s License.
*APPLICATIONS DEADLINE: *The search will remain open until the position has been filled. First consideration will be given to applications received by August 13, 2021. Second consideration may be given to applications received by August 27, 2021. Applications received subsequent to second consideration date (August 27, 2021) may not be given full consideration.
*APPLICATIONS MUST BE SUBMITTED ONLINE ONLY.
The University of Rhode Island is an AA/EEOD employer. Women, persons of color, protected veterans, individuals with disabilities, andmembers of other protected groups are encouraged to apply.*


----------



## Dpty1sp (Mar 4, 2021)

What’s the retirement like?


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Dpty1sp said:


> What’s the retirement like?


Work until you're old and gray and can't do the job anymore.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

In keeping with ancient Masscops traditions, it must be asked......

Hats? Guns? Chapter 90?


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

msw said:


> In keeping with ancient Masscops traditions, it must be asked......
> 
> Hats? Guns? Chapter 90?


Yes, Yes, and don't know it's RI so whatever our postage stamp friends below us use, but I'm still going to say no on that.


----------

